# Malaysian Certificate of Good Conduct



## Vinko

Hi all,

I need advice on how to get a Malaysian certificate of good conduct a.k.a. police clearance.

I actually have an application which I lodged on the kln.gov.my website, back in July this year. So far, after more than FOUR months of waiting (which is ridiculously long), the first and only response I've got is "Invalid document. Please refer to Consular Division".

I don't know what went wrong in my application. I did attach a picture of myself and a scanned copy of my passport. I also gave the details of my last education provider in Malaysia.

So, I followed the response and called the Consular Division in Malaysia, and the lady, on the other end, could only see that my application had not gone through, and she told me that she did not know why. She then advised me to send an email to skb_admin_at_kln.gov.my, which baffles me, because she worked for the Consular Division and, yet, the only advise she could give was to send an email probably to the Division itself!

So, yes, having no choice, I sent the email yesterday, and I haven't got a reply.

I'm honestly appalled by how ineffective the application process is. If you know other means to get the certificate or what to do in my situation, please, I beg you to tell me.


P.S. I can't post a proper email address in my message, because I am a new member.

Cheers,
Vinko


----------



## Vinko

Update:

Following my email to the consular division, I haven't received a reply, BUT my application status has now changed to "Certificate is ready for collection." Thank God!

Case is closed.


----------



## tinkyx

Vinko said:


> Update:
> 
> Following my email to the consular division, I haven't received a reply, BUT my application status has now changed to "Certificate is ready for collection." Thank God!
> 
> Case is closed.


Hi Vinko

can you help me? I have lodge the certificate and waiting for a few days already. As I have read from all the forums about all the issues, I am worried. Which number did you called after you lodged the application? I want to call up and see if my application was received properly too. 

regards
TIN


----------



## jlego

I made a lodging of my Letter of Good Conduct last month. I could not recall any phone number I called to check the status of my application.

Application is don on the website, and from there you can the status too.


----------



## IsildursHeir

jlego said:


> I made a lodging of my Letter of Good Conduct last month. I could not recall any phone number I called to check the status of my application.
> 
> Application is don on the website, and from there you can the status too.


I understand this is an old thread. Wanted to understand the current processing time / experience for folks requesting this certificate. I have recently launched an application.


----------



## IsildursHeir

IsildursHeir said:


> I understand this is an old thread. Wanted to understand the current processing time / experience for folks requesting this certificate. I have recently launched an application.


For anyone else looking for this information, I got this in less than 2 weeks, so seems to be quite a streamlined process nowadays.


----------



## kvmly

Hi All,

Can we apply for Certificate of Good Conduct even our current stay in Malaysia is less than 12 months? Can anyone pls let me know on this who had applied?

Thanks..


----------



## TaimurShan

Hi,

I am from Pakistan and I have applied for it a couple of days ago. What I am told is that if you have lived more than 6 months at a place you need to submit a police clearance cert or a cert of good conduct in this case. So, yes if your stay period is more than 6 months, I'd suggest you apply for it.


----------

